# Modifier EP



## tolerca@yahoo.com

Can anyone please tell me what Modifier EP means exactly. I just recently learned about it and am completely clueless.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward*

For the purpose of Medicaid, the EP modifier is attached to the Health Check CPT codes for periodic and interperiodic screening assessments.  There are very specific guidelines on how and where this modifier is used.

http://www.ncdhhs.gov/dma/bulletin/pdfbulletin/0409SpecialBulletin.pdf


----------



## momysun

I noticed this is for NC, I am located in IL how does this relate to our state regulations. Does anyone know?


----------

